

Monetizing a Consumer Site By Selling Souls - liquimoon
http://blog.contentdj.com/2013/05/07/monetizing-a-consumer-site-by-selling-souls/

======
collin128
Love the Andrew Chen quote, "your ad-supported Web 2.0 site is actually a B2B
enterprise in disguise."

